# Branch down



## debodun (Dec 12, 2014)

After the 2 day snow storm, the heavy wet snow stuck to trees and I had a fairly large branch come down (20 feet long and about 5 inch diameter at the widest) by my back door. I cut the smaller branches off with a bow saw so they weren't hindering my access, but I don't have the strength to cut through the thick parts with the tools I have. I called two male cousins, one I know has a wood-burning stove, and left a message that they could have the wood but they would have to cut up the branch. One called back and said he wouldn't take it unless it was cut up first. The other cousin never called be back. Tree guy wants' $100 to cut up and remove. I don't trust myself with power tools like a chain saw or I'd rent one and do it myself. Any suggestions what to do?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 12, 2014)

If you hear of any chain saw working in your neighborhood, see if someone would come to your aid..


----------

